# don't you guys think its time to stop coddling.....wait for it....drumroll...........



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

the discus??? isn't it time for them to man up and be like other fish? How would they ever survive on the mean streets if you keep changing their water every day and god forbid they have a poop sitting on the bottom of their tank. No wonder they are such prissys...................ok ...........are not discus the new angels and they adapted............I am surprised they don't have individual little oxygen masks.....maybe a little mask so they don't get water in their eyes........ ok going to get my fire extinguisher for da flames coming my way................stirs pot and goes...........


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe one of the biggest reasons for the water changes is because Discus put off alot of growth hormones and if not changed often it will stunt their growth. I could be wrong , but pretty sure I read that somewhere. In the wild they don't have to worry about that. Have you done any research on Discus? Why the apparent hating? Or am I missing something?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

nope no hating..............just the opposite. i covet them but do not think i could ever be that dedicated so I am waiting until they get to be like normal fish. I have experienced my angel male giving off hormones that entice the babies to eat from him too..........


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

it is also believed that african cichlids give off hormones to stunt their siblings as well. maybe it is the cost of the discus? but then surely they breed in numbers as well?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Discus don't need coddling - if they're well grown-out and healthy to begin with, they're very hardy - in fact they can be tough as nails.
They're like thoroughbred race-horses - they just need special treatment, above average care and attention to keep them in top running form - you just can't leave them out to pasture, with little or no attention, to feed on nothing but grass, and with no shelter - they'd soon deteriorate, and not even be good for siring !


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

When I Google info on Discus I get all kinds of interesting and strange info,Many Discus Owners I've read say Discus are tougher than you think and they don't concern themselves about daily water changes,I even seen a Discus owner that had a gorgeous Planted Tank and was adopting the Tom Barr Method and hadn't done a WC in a Year!! he said in his opinion that people fuss a little too much about the Water. I've also seen Discus thrive in the most unusual Community Tanks! I personally don't like the barebottom tank look for adult sized Discus,they look so much more beautiful in a Planted Tank.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They can live..but that doesn't mean they will reach their potential and get good shape. They end up with a bigger eye and certainly not a show stopper. If you want pet grade discus go for it. 
Some want the best they can be and a jaw dropping display tank . 
Discus people are very obsessed personality type people. Also the wcs is the best part of being a discus keeper. . It's kinda like the guy with a lamberguini who spends every weekend cut polishing his car. It's his pride and joy and hobby and passion. 
Have a look at the shape and size of the winning discus at aquarama. Also their small eye to body ratio. You wouldn't get a show stopper from keeping them in a planted tank.
Also alot of those fish in big beautiful display tanks were added big and it doesn't mean after 2 years or so they are still there.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?f4knoy


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

onefishtwofish said:


> it is also believed that african cichlids give off hormones to stunt their siblings as well. maybe it is the cost of the discus? but then surely they breed in numbers as well?


this is very true.I have to change water in my fry/juvie growout tank constantly,I have about 50 juvies right now and I make it my first priority everyday to change out some water.
I did a small experiment I put 20 peacocks (juvie) 1/2" in size in a 20G fed them everyday and did real small water changes, in a month these guys/gals had no change in growth.
I started to change out 1/3 water everyday same feeding regime and I saw a growth explosion within 2 weeks they grew to 1" .
Is it because I started to change the water for my Cichlids or was it time for a growth spurt???
I believe it's the Hormones they give off..

currently I have 30 ob peacock juvies,34-40 yellow lab juvies,22 Blue zebra juvies,15 aurora juvies,10 rustie juvies.
also stripped out 30 ob peacock eggs,30 rustie eggs,20 red empress eggs and about 15 protomelues marginatus eggs and oh another 15-20 yellow lab eggs.
All egg tumblers are at full capacity.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

It's also the total dissolved solids, and nitrates that cause them to not grow.
Not always hormones especially if all the same age and juveniles. If you have adults and youngsters possibly. 
All fish would benefit from more wcs.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wgf20n


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

If you google it there are some people keeping oscars and discus. Scary as some may see it I thought about it but figured I may not want to experiment yet


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> it is also believed that african cichlids give off hormones to stunt their siblings as well.


Does this explain why I'm taller than my younger sister? :lol:

I love to look at discus but can't hack the maintenance of keeping them myself. I do have Thoroughbred racehorses, though, and I can say that discuspaul's comment is a pretty accurate comparison.


----------

